# Our New 295Re



## bert2369 (Jun 2, 2010)

We just took delivery of our new 2011 Outback 295RE last week! We are so excited! We had to wait 3 weeks for it to come from the factory, but it was well worth the wait. We took it our for the weekend a couple hours from home to test her out. Only 10 feet longer than our last camper, but feels like 30 more! This design with the opposing slide outs makes a wonderful living room area. It gives us much more entertaining room, plus the important part, more room for the kids to play on rainy days. Not to mention it sleeps 6, but there is plenty of room to add another inflatable mattress on the floor by the recliners to sleep 8 comfortably. Also, pulls like a dream, even with our Dodge Ram 1500 Hemi!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Congrats on the new purchase! Enjoy it!!


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Glad you are happy with the 295RE, we wanted that model but was afraid of the extra wt, so we ordered the 268RL and are very excited waiting on it to be del to Lakeshore for the $200.00 dif the 295re is the better buy but i cant justify a new tv for the trl. being on fixed income i have to make do. i know you will enjoy your new tt. Please post pics of it.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Pictures please









-CC


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Happy Camping and welcome to the outback family!


----------



## bert2369 (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome!









Best of luck with the new 295RE. Would love to see some inside pics!!


----------



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

We bought the 295RE this year as well. Ditto to all of his comments - living room that is actually a LIVING ROOM and it tows so much nicer than "old" TT (2009 30BHDS). The equiflex is a huge reason and the bigger tires help too.

Eevrything about this TT is well thought out, many have commented that it feels much like a fifth wheel. If you're looking for an Outback recommendation, go for the new 295RE, you will NOT be disappointed. We sleep 6 comfortably.

Pics below.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats on the new Outback!!


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

We just pulled the trigger on a 295RE as well. Will be picking it up on Wed. We've been looking off and on for the last few years and hadn't seen anything to excite us. Saw the 295 and we both fell in love with it. Less than a week later we closed a deal. They have been real popular here. Dealer sold 3 this last week, two on saturday.


----------



## bert2369 (Jun 2, 2010)

Just an update...

We went out with our 295RE as much as we could last season and loved it! We are already planning at least a dozen trips out this year. If we didn't both work full time it would be more! I'm still working on getting some more pics on here. We are still pulling it with our 2005 Dodge Ram 1500. Truck pulls it great, just guzzles the gas (mainly when the wife's asleep and I can go a little faster without feeling her elbow in my side!) This year I will probably dish out a few hundred bucks for some air bags to help level the suspension when we load up for a longer trip and when we pull loaded with fresh water. We added some greenery to the inside and also attached a full length mirror to the inside of the bathroom door. We are looking forward to this Indiana winter to be over so we can get back out in our Outback!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats to everyone on their new 295RE's!! We have the 29RLS, which is the predecessor to the 295RE. (our chairs don't have a slide) and we LOVE it!! We call her The Abi-one, and spend more time with her than we ever imagined!!


----------

